# 2,364



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Now there's a number for ya.

Out of all the members of this forum, there are 2,364 that have never made a post.

Plus another 1,012 that have only made one post.

In fact, there are over 5,500 people thta have made less than 10 posts.

Isn't there a way of cleaning up the database so that it deletes those members that haven't posted for a while?

I only ask as it makes it incredibly difficult to find a person's forum ID if you don't know it all.

There are hundreds of pages filled with people that have never posted.

Perhaps a default could be set that says if you don't post for, say 6 months, then your profile is automatically deleted.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I'd delete anyone over 10.5k and under 8k posts


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Kell said:


> Perhaps a default could be set that says if you don't post for, say 6 months, then your profile is automatically deleted.


I was thinking the same thing but would this also deleat the posts that the person made just thinking about when vlastan went :?:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Bored today? :roll:

10000 members looks a lot better than 121 that post regularly


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Should this be in site news :wink:


----------



## jonr (Sep 19, 2003)

some of us like lurking!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Someone say fuck then I can leave it here :roll:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jonr said:


> some of us like lurking!


LMAO


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

jonr said:


> some of us like lurking!


Careful fella, you'll be hitting 0.03 posts per day if you keep going!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

jonr said:


> some of us like lurking!


At least you're safe for another 6 months now :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Maybe it could go on last logged in then?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Kell said:


> Now there's a number for ya.
> 
> Out of all the members of this forum, there are 2,364 that have never made a post.
> 
> ...


Kell - I agree it can be hard to find a person on the member list...that's why I use the "find a user name" option from the New message box in PMs :wink:

BTW Strangely, 2364 is also the last 4 digits of my parents' phone number :roll: :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Now there's a number for ya.
> ...


I bet you watch "Lost" :roll:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> BTW Strangely, 2364 is also the last 4 digits of my parents' phone number :roll: :?


What a thoroughly useful piece of information! :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> BTW Strangely, 2364 is also the last 4 digits of my parents' phone number :roll: :?


It is a good job I have not met Naughty's parents, otherwise I would know someone whose last 4 telephone characters are 2364 :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

nutts said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > BTW Strangely, 2364 is also the last 4 digits of my parents' phone number :roll: :?
> ...


I thought so :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

nutts said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


Nope - can't stand it :roll:


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Any update on numbers? Any new users that can be deleted because they have not posted? :roll:  :wink:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Couldn't the site just generate a random post automatically after, say two weeks, for anybody that hasn't yet posted. The posts could be on topics like "which oil?", "what colour should I choose?" etc. then they'll blend in nicely with all the other posts


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Looks better for the advertisers.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

nutts said:


> Should this be in site news :wink:


I don't think so.....

Isn't the new RS4 lovely...... :wink:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Kell said:


> Now there's a number for ya.
> 
> Out of all the members of this forum, there are 2,364 that have never made a post.
> 
> ...


I take it you had a quiet day :wink:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

maybe there should be a dedicated room for those who never post! :lol:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

I know this will get me into trouble

But it is the same with the TTOC

More non-members than there are members

Using this forum :roll:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

DGW131 said:


> I know this will get me into trouble
> 
> But it is the same with the TTOC
> 
> ...


Proof? :roll:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

nutts said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > I know this will get me into trouble
> ...


No Smillie this time. so you must be studious

Have a look at the statistics :wink: :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

omen666 said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Should this be in site news :wink:
> ...


It is but lets discuss if it's worth the money.

I personally don't think so what about you?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

fcuk

bllcooks i meant to say fkuc

danm!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

DGW131 said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > DGW131 said:
> ...


Statistics... where?  Show me :roll:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

nutts said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > nutts said:
> ...


Laid up with flu at the moment [smiley=sick2.gif]

So I will let this one go :wink:


----------

